# but.. any way to make no mining or code injection big server or semi isp provider



## Borg O.S. (Feb 27, 2021)

want to make a gaming network on medium village but always someone scans or mined the net. players wants lower ping possible and lot of people really dont know where they put mobiles and laptops. someone told me that a way i put only 1 criptocoiner on the net blocking others but really non idea.

any1 can help?


----------

